# Crew needed off work until Monday



## jrab (May 3, 2010)

Give me a call 9792153604 leave out of BBT


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

Good talking with you. 

Lay on down wind - Get flat sucker!


----------



## Marlinchaser21 (Jun 25, 2013)

Tried callin you


----------



## jrab (May 3, 2010)

All spots are full if I have any opening I will contact the other guys that contacted me thanks good luck to all and be safe!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Great trip Johnny, thanks for the opportunity to get out and thump a few snaps during the window....good fishing with you again too Bernard, we had a good crew yesterday!

Sent from my HTC6600LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

Thanks Johnny for the invite and a great day on the big pond. As FOF said, we deleted our share of the "Endangered" species "in the window" and work wasn't hard. (Let's not wait another 3 years before we fish together again)

Hopefully those TPW counters can make some since of this "Endangered" foolishness. I say, "Let's go back to the April - October season!"


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

I concur!

Sent from my HTC6600LVW using Tapatalk


----------

